

Lord of the Cloud: Gelernter, Markoff, Shirky - razorburn
http://www.edge.org/3rd_culture/gelernter09/gelernter09_index.html

======
jamesbritt
Also submitted here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=577990>

